# Another Hunter loss... :(



## dmc (Mar 31, 2011)

Yesterday we lost one of the nicest and coolest girls on the mountain after a bout with cancer.

Riva was a Hunter and Killington regular.   A great soul!  We will all miss her terribly.  She was an incredible athlete and kicked ass in the bumps..







If you knew her - PM me for memorial info


----------



## JimG. (Mar 31, 2011)

dmc said:


> Yesterday we lost one of the nicest and coolest girls on the mountain after a bout with cancer.
> 
> Riva was a Hunter and Killington regular.   A great soul!  We will all miss her terribly.  She was an incredible athlete and kicked ass in the bumps..
> 
> ...



Her season locker was right near mine in the lodge...she used to love to talk to my boys and marveled at how quickly they grew up.

I have not seen her in ages and actually wondered what had happened to her just this past Tuesday since I was up there.

This is terrible news...really sorry to hear it.

As you said, a wonderful person and truly a kick-ass skier. My prayers go out to her family.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 31, 2011)

very sad

she looks way too young to move on from this life


----------



## neil (Mar 31, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> she looks way too young to move on from this life



Was thinking that too. RIP.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2011)

Cancer sucks.


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2011)

JimG. said:


> Her season locker was right near mine in the lodge...she used to love to talk to my boys and marveled at how quickly they grew up.
> 
> I have not seen her in ages and actually wondered what had happened to her just this past Tuesday since I was up there.
> 
> ...



She moved to my locker room a while back..  Across from FirstAid.

Last I saw her was like 3 weeks ago..  I was commenting on how crappy the day looked..  She tore me a new one for that. In total Riva style - with a smile... 
Told me to get out and just enjoy..  I did..  I miss her already... 

She leaves behind a wonderful young son and a great boyfriend..     so sad...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 31, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Cancer sucks.



Agree way too many are taken before their time , we must find a means to beat this dread disease .


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2011)

dmc said:


> She leaves behind a wonderful young son and a great boyfriend..     so sad...



Is there any kind of fund set up for her son?


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Agree way too many are taken before their time , we must find a means to beat this dread disease .



She had it bad - in the brain and stuff...  it was painful.....


----------



## marcski (Mar 31, 2011)

It's horrible news, D. She had a beautiful smile! I am sorry for your loss and my best goes to her children.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 31, 2011)

Terrible news...RIP


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2011)

marcski said:


> It's horrible news, D. She had a beautiful smile! I am sorry for your loss and my best goes to her children.



She was a stone cold fox...   And a brilliant architect...  The whole package!


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 31, 2011)

My prayers

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 31, 2011)

Was Riva her screen name, or real name?  Trying to remember if I ever saw her at K...

I know first hand the pain of cancer.  Very sad....


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Is there any kind of fund set up for her son?



Pretty sure he's ok with that.  She was a very successful business woman and pretty smart..


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Was Riva her screen name, or real name?  Trying to remember if I ever saw her at K...
> 
> I know first hand the pain of cancer.  Very sad....



She wasn't an internet person..  Real name..


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 31, 2011)

Very sad...


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 31, 2011)

dmc said:


> She was a stone cold fox...   And a brilliant architect...  The whole package!



Looks pretty darn young too


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Looks pretty darn young too



40's


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 31, 2011)

dmc said:


> She had it bad - in the brain and stuff...  it was painful.....



OH Man  , i am SOOOO sorry , . All of us have been wounded by this damn disease . I t has wracked my wife's family and i have lost too damn many friends to it . 


D and the rest of the Huntah crew who knew this fine young woman -- Be at peace for YOUR friend  and cherish the memories and RAGE on the hill as you know she'd wish THAT for you all.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 31, 2011)

Since I'm there so much I've probably seen her many times..very sad...


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> D and the rest of the Huntah crew who knew this fine young woman -- Be at peace for YOUR friend  and cherish the memories and RAGE on the hill as you know she'd wish THAT for you all.



I'm headed out to rage right now..   

Going to suck walking past her locker...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 31, 2011)

dmc said:


> I'm headed out to rage right now..
> 
> Going to suck walking past her locker...



give it hell bro


----------



## Breeze (Mar 31, 2011)

Knock on her   locker with both   fists , every time  you  pass.  Make  a joyful noise in  her honor.  Remember  her  spirit and her attitude, what  she   has given to the  world.   Go out and get  what she did :  push yourself to  Live   in this  life. 

Breeze


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 31, 2011)

RIP. So young.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 31, 2011)

So sorry DMC cancer is so bad again so sorry


----------



## 180 (Mar 31, 2011)

I knew her since the 80's.  Spent many days skiing and partying with her.  Great memories of the blizzard of March 93 when we skied off the Belt Parkway past the water tower and right to her house in Colonels Chair.  She was also on the Pro Mogul Tour for a couple of years, sponsored by Orville Slutsky.

A loss for all of us...


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2011)

Breeze said:


> Knock on her   locker with both   fists , every time  you  pass.  Make  a joyful noise in  her honor.  Remember  her  spirit and her attitude, what  she   has given to the  world.   Go out and get  what she did :  push yourself to  Live   in this  life.
> 
> Breeze



I touched it like it was a mezuzah.


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2011)

180 said:


> I knew her since the 80's.  Spent many days skiing and partying with her.  Great memories of the blizzard of March 93 when we skied off the Belt Parkway past the water tower and right to her house in Colonels Chair.  She was also on the Pro Mogul Tour for a couple of years, sponsored by Orville Slutsky.
> 
> A loss for all of us...



Plus all those crazy nights at Tequillas.  .


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 31, 2011)

bummer to hear... may her memory be eternal


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 31, 2011)

My condolences...Cancer REALLY sucks! We can send a man to the moon, but we cant cure this dread disease!


----------



## dmc (Apr 4, 2011)

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/northjersey/obituary.aspx?n=riva-sloan&pid=149961021&fhid=12213



> Riva Sloan of Englewood, NJ on March 30, 2011 with her friends and family by her side. Riva was born December 16, 1965 in New York City to Michael and Ruth Sloan. She attended the Bronx High School of Science and graduated from the University Of Maryland School Of Architecture in 1987. She became a registered architect in 1993, practicing in New York and New Jersey. She was a member of the American Institute of Architects, as well as Architects League of Northern New Jersey and a former Executive Board Member of the Industrial Office Real Estate Real Estate Brokers Association. She was a founding partner of Axis Architectural Studios, specializing in architectural and interior design for prominent projects such as the South City Grill restaurants. She is survived by her son Ari Sloan, her parents Michael and Ruth Sloan of Naples, FL and her brother, Matthew R. Sloan and his family of Charleston, SC. A memorial service Old Tappan Manor in Old Tappan, New Jersey starting at 6:00 on Wednesday, April 6th. In lieu of flowers donations in Riva's name may be made to the NYU Langone Medical Center, Brain Tumor Research Fund - Dr. Golfino, One Park Avenue, 19th Floor, New York, NY 10016.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 4, 2011)

Sad. Terrible disease that hopefully they find a cure for soon. I have a good friend that has been battling stage 3 in his colon and liver and unfortunately keeps spreading no matter the treatments they give him.

Sorry to hijack thread


----------



## Nick (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh that's so horrible  Thoughts go out for the family.

I hate seeing anyone have any kind of sickness or health issues.


----------



## Morwax (Apr 4, 2011)

:-(


----------



## dmc (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah - it's ripped a big chunk out of our crew here..  She will be missed..

We added her picture to the memorial on Racers Edge.  It was put up for Tommy Ludwig who died of a massive heart attack on Racers Edge 11 years ago on 4/1...   And a good friend of Riva's..   I bet they are ripping up heavens pow runs right now..


----------



## catskillman (Apr 4, 2011)

I was told Saturday that the painting in the lodge at the top of the mogul skier is Riva.

On another sad note - the memorial that was held Saturday at the top of the mountain for Walter Wendel, a long time Hunter ski instructor, was very touching and well attended.  

Walter would always show up on Easter Sunday in a tuxedo and top hat (until CK put an end to that.).  I saw many at the service wearing top hats and his best friend was wearing Walter's tux.  Walter also died of cancer.


----------



## dmc (Apr 4, 2011)

catskillman said:


> I was told Saturday that the painting in the lodge at the top of the mogul skier is Riva.
> 
> On another sad note - the memorial that was held Saturday at the top of the mountain for Walter Wendel, a long time Hunter ski instructor, was very touching and well attended.
> 
> Walter would always show up on Easter Sunday in a tuxedo and top hat (until CK put an end to that.).  I saw many at the service wearing top hats and his best friend was wearing Walter's tux.  Walter also died of cancer.



yeah thats' Riva...  PAinted by her best friend..

So that's who Walter was...  I really didn't know him..  sad...


----------



## 180 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry I missed the memorial for Walter.  We were on ski school together in the 80's.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 4, 2011)

catskillman said:


> I was told Saturday that the painting in the lodge at the top of the mogul skier is Riva.
> 
> On another sad note - the memorial that was held Saturday at the top of the mountain for Walter Wendel, a long time Hunter ski instructor, was very touching and well attended.
> 
> Walter would always show up on Easter Sunday in a tuxedo and top hat (until CK put an end to that.).  I saw many at the service wearing top hats and his best friend was wearing Walter's tux.  Walter also died of cancer.



Yes, I attended Walter's memorial...it was beautiful and at times there wasn't a dry eye there. Such a wonderful day too.

Ralph, Walter's best friend, was wearing Walter's tux. At the end of the service Ralph asked us all to make turns for Walter and I pretty much lost it.

My 8 year old James was with me and attended the service too. At about 4:30 we were skiing and he asked me if it was OK to stop counting during a break on the hill. I asked him what he was counting and he says "my turns for Walter but I've made so many I can't keep track anymore". 

Pretty much lost it there too.


----------



## catskillman (Apr 4, 2011)

WOW - Walter would have loved that!

Ralph said that Walter asked him to do something for him before he died.  And that was to make some turns for him.

It's tough thinking about it.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 4, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Looks pretty darn young too



They say only the good die young, which certainly sounds true for Riva. Very sad. My son's a survivor, but we knew other children who didn't. Rather not talk about it, I just give thanks for every day we've had together.

R.I.P. Riva- you will live on in your son's heart.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 4, 2011)

catskillman said:


> WOW - Walter would have loved that!
> 
> Ralph said that Walter asked him to do something for him before he died.  And that was to make some turns for him.
> 
> It's tough thinking about it.



Were you at the memorial?

That's exactly what Ralph said about Walter asking him to make some turns for him.

I wondered after it was over if my son had even paid attention...he blew me away when he made the comment about not counting tuns anymore.


----------



## catskillman (Apr 4, 2011)

I was at the memorial.  They had a good turnout.


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear. One thing is apparent: Hunter is a tight-knit community.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 4, 2011)

catskillman said:


> I was at the memorial.  They had a good turnout.



Wish I had known...we could have made a few turns for Walter together.


----------



## dmc (Jun 8, 2011)

just saw this...  My friends first skiing with her son... so cool...

We all miss her terribly...


----------



## Nick (Jun 8, 2011)

Very sad video. Particularly with the music. Sorry again for all those who knew her, looked to be an amazing mom & great proponent of skiing.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 8, 2011)

dmc said:


> just saw this...  My friends first skiing with her son... so cool...
> 
> We all miss her terribly...



That was tough to watch. Couldn't finish it. Hits too close to home.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 8, 2011)

Heart rendering !  

Yet what a wonderful memory created for young Ari to validate later in his life just how much he was loved and what an indomintable spirit his beautiful mom was 

. I truly think this kind of record is the STUFF that helps get people thru the morass --- when they  are old enough to understand and can see and FEEL  both the quality and depth of love they truly experienced .

Great stuff 

-- Wa -- i empathize


----------



## 180 (Jun 8, 2011)

Too bad her parents took him away from his "dad" Kurt and all of us. They sent him to North Carolina.


----------



## dmc (Jun 8, 2011)

180 said:


> Too bad her parents took him away from his "dad" Kurt and all of us. They sent him to North Carolina.



I miss the little guy...  Going to be a quiet locker room...


----------



## marcski (Jun 8, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Heart rendering !
> 
> Great stuff
> 
> -- Wa -- i empathize



Yes, I agree on all 3!   I couldn't even bring myself to watch the video...I could only imagine.  My condolences again, DMC and to all who knew her.


----------



## witch hobble (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't cry much.....but I am right now.


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 8, 2011)

180 said:


> Too bad her parents took him away from his "dad" Kurt and all of us. They sent him to North Carolina.



how the hell could they do that???

Anyway, it took a ton of strength to ski with him like that.  Amazing.


----------



## dmc (Jun 8, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> how the hell could they do that???
> 
> Anyway, it took a ton of strength to ski with him like that.  Amazing.



Apparently it was her wishes. Without getting into too much detail..



Riva was pretty strong for her size...


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jun 9, 2011)

That is just heartbreaking to watch.This tough guy has tears running down his face right now.On the positive side,what a great video to have for Ari when he grows up.I'm really sorry to all that loved her.I need a another tissue.


----------

